# Feast your eyes:Male Bluebloom



## SilentMercury (Mar 8, 2006)

After an unfortunate passing of one of my favorite females in a bad molt this morning,my male P. nigricolor decided to molt.  I'll post more when he is ready for more pics.


----------



## NeilD (Mar 8, 2006)

*bluebloom*

Stunning Colours and a nice set of fangs, What size is he ?


----------



## SilentMercury (Mar 8, 2006)

He is probably around 6 inches now.  I can't wait to find a mate.


----------



## Snipes (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy crumdiddle! I had no idea they came in those colors!


----------



## r4iney (Mar 8, 2006)

Amazing color on the last picture - somehow the two first pictures will only show about 50% in my Firefox. Anyone else who has this problem?


----------



## MRL (Mar 8, 2006)

Very impressive. What size is he and are females remotely close to that?


----------



## beano3k (Mar 8, 2006)

whoa, thats sweet!


----------



## Stardust (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool Colour !


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a breeding ready female, but they don't get that color.  The females are jet black.  If you wanted to see some more amazing T's, look at P. nigricolors relatives such as the male P. untramarinus, male P. antinous, and male P. platyomma.


----------



## Varden (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, the females aren't jet black.  Mine have a little color on their carapaces, but nothing so stunning as that.


----------



## kennfreeloader (Mar 8, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 

too bad only the males are like this.. nevertheless the colors are breathtaking!


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 8, 2006)

Varden said:
			
		

> Well, the females aren't jet black.  Mine have a little color on their carapaces, but nothing so stunning as that.


You know what I mean


----------



## MRL (Mar 8, 2006)

Are there any female pamphos that look impressive? Don't female ultra's have very nice coloration as well?


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 8, 2006)

MRL said:
			
		

> Are there any female pamphos that look impressive? Don't female ultra's have very nice coloration as well?


Yeah, female ultras are outstanding.  I believe www.giantspiders.com has pics... I wish I had my camera so I could post my pamphos and immanis.


----------



## MRL (Mar 8, 2006)

Soulsick said:
			
		

> Yeah, female ultras are outstanding.  I believe www.giantspiders.com has pics... I wish I had my camera so I could post my pamphos and immanis.


I know immanis and certain pamphos do but I'm wondering which females are clearly nicest in coloration? IE: platyomma females they look brown to me for the most part, nigricolor are blackish ultra females though, from what I saw, did have some amazing coloration. Are there any others?


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 8, 2006)

MRL said:
			
		

> I know immanis and certain pamphos do but I'm wondering which females are clearly nicest in coloration? IE: platyomma females they look brown to me for the most part, nigricolor are blackish ultra females though, from what I saw, did have some amazing coloration. Are there any others?


Off the top of my head, I believe the female P. ornatus looks good.  It is darker with a purplish color in the right light.  There are also some undescribed Pamphos that are impressive.  I might be missing a Pampho or two, but I think I covered them all thus far.

Other Genus species out there have impressive females as well.  Just for one instance... look at the M. robustum.

T.S.

Edit:  Also the Monocentropus balfori female.


----------



## Varden (Mar 8, 2006)

Both of my Pamp. playtomma females have deep purplish tints to their carapaces and parts of their legs.  I'm sure the male will eventually dwarf  the magnificence of their color when he hits maturity, but for now the ladies are prettier.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 8, 2006)

Varden said:
			
		

> Both of my Pamp. playtomma females have deep purplish tints to their carapaces and parts of their legs.  I'm sure the male will eventually dwarf  the magnificence of their color when he hits maturity, but for now the ladies are prettier.


Those purplish tints will fade.  They brown out.  I actually think the P. sp. platyomma female look best in that intermediate phase when the femurs are black, the knees are brown, and the rest of the legs have the brown as well.  Anyway, the males are magnificent.  I hope to get my camera back next week.  I have three males that are just brilliant in color.  I will try to remeber to notify you and send the pics over.

Also, the P. sp. II Ecuador males are very "Xenesthis" looking.

T.S.


----------



## eman (Mar 8, 2006)

The young P. fortis female that I own does show quite a bit of purplish-pink on the carapace and femurs... much more than my P. platyomma (sp.) - in fact, there's really no comparison. 

Cheers!

e


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 8, 2006)

eman said:
			
		

> The young P. fortis female that I own does show quite a bit of purplish-pink on the carapace and femurs... much more than my P. platyomma (sp.) - in fact, there's really no comparison.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> e


I am actually only running on Adults.


----------



## eman (Mar 8, 2006)

Soulsick said:
			
		

> I am actually only running on Adults.


I use "young" as a relative term... the female I have is around 6" DLS so I presume she's mature... I raised her from around 2 1/2" and have only had her for about 1 1/2 years. 

I keep using this pic - I should really take some more of my other Pampho species! 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=45619&d=1129343882


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## Ralph (Mar 9, 2006)

Amazing colors and Nice shots.
but it only belongs to the males.LOL


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 9, 2006)

oh my... oh my...

that's... oh my...

wow...


----------



## SilentMercury (Mar 10, 2006)

Here is an update


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 10, 2006)

ahhh...... I think I'm in love... GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 10, 2006)

darn, this has to be one of Mother Nature's most sadistic jokes...: To make only adult males that pretty.... :drool: 
Mother Nature sure can be cruel sometimes...


----------



## eman (Mar 10, 2006)

WOW! :drool: Can I please have it? LOL!


----------



## Brian S (Mar 10, 2006)

SilentMercury said:
			
		

> He is probably around 6 inches now.  I can't wait to find a mate.


I just happen to know of a lonely girl if interested


----------



## Varden (Mar 11, 2006)

Excuse me while I drool all over my keyboard.  He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Nate (Mar 11, 2006)

SWEET! :worship:


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 12, 2006)

*Awesome!*

He is absolutely beautiful! 

BedroomEyzOfBluu


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 12, 2006)

BedroomEyzOfBlu said:
			
		

> He is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> BedroomEyzOfBluu



I think we should order some up and cross our fingers that all but one are male


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 13, 2006)

stunning :clap: you've captured a full range of irridescent colors on that big guy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## drunkinmaster (Mar 19, 2006)

so whats the status of this guy? You send him out ?


----------



## SilentMercury (Mar 20, 2006)

Status: SOLD  Thanks for the interest to all of you.


----------



## common spider (Mar 20, 2006)

Apophis said:
			
		

> darn, this has to be one of Mother Nature's most sadistic jokes...: To make only adult males that pretty.... :drool:
> Mother Nature sure can be cruel sometimes...



No doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Ed (Mar 25, 2006)

That has to be one of the sweetest looking T's I"ve seen in a very long time. I've been looking for pics of Monocentropus balfour and only found this:
http://www.biologie.uni-rostock.de/wranik/socotra/pictures/16.10.JPG

Are there more pics out there that show it a little better?


----------



## Scourge (Mar 25, 2006)

M. balfouri - try looking at baboonspiders.de


----------



## xanadu1015 (Mar 25, 2006)

The colors Mother Nature comes up with on tarantulas is absolutely astounding!



Laura


----------

